# Pacific Media Shares anyone know what happened to them?



## hamstring (23 Feb 2007)

About 7 years ago a few of my work colleagues and i invested in shares in a company called Pacific Media Ltd. As far as i recall we bough the shares at about Stg£0.13p or thereabouts before they began their slow but steady decline. I gave up looking at the share after they reached 1p and had actually forgot about the investment until recently. 
Now when i put the ticker (PCM.L) into yahoo finance it shows up at 16p but seems to have ceased trading in Dec 06 when it looks like it was bought out be ResponzeTv? 
I know its a long shot but did anyone else invest in those shares and if so is that 16p a proper value (it doesn't look like there was a share split in the meantime)

apologies if this in in the wrong forum but i just thought i'd ask....it was a small investment anyway that i have long since written off & chalked down to experience


----------



## ClubMan (23 Feb 2007)

Have you tried contacting the company's registrar for details of past history and current status of the shares?


----------



## helan72 (23 Feb 2007)

Hamstring,

thought i was the only one who invested in this crowd  . like you i purchased a small amount of shares a very long time ago. if i remember correctly from some bumph that was sent out several months ago shareholdings under a certain amount were just amalgamated - will have a look at home and see if i can find the paperwork to let you know exactly what they said.

like you i forgot about them until this thick envelope arrived basically telling me my shares no longer existed!!! didnt do anything about it as my investment was so small that the time spent chasing them would have cost more.


----------



## markj0711 (16 Jan 2014)

*pacific media Plc oxygen holdings plc & medi*

I have about 30k shares in pacific media got them back in 1999!!! 

 anyone can help on if I should bin them or are they worth anything?

 also have Oxygen Holding Plc (1500) any good.

 and medi@invest Plc (4000) any good should I bin these too.

 any help 
 Mark


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jan 2014)

Even if they are worth nothing, make sure to keep good records, so you may eventually use the losses for CGT purposes.


----------

